# The East Renfrewshire Golf Club- May 2016 (Sunday)



## virtuocity (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi folks,

Going to organise a forum meet at my home course for a Sunday in May.

I'm able to sign on 3 people at around Â£10 each and I have asked my mate, as well as PMing two other club members (forum members on here) if they'd be willing to do the same.

Numbers-wise, I reckon 24 would work well.

If I was able to get 3 other club members involved, it would mean that there would be *20 places available at Â£25 each including cash prizes*.

[video=youtube_share;oDmCJjgXEUI]https://youtu.be/oDmCJjgXEUI[/video]

At this point, I need:

-Notes of interest
-Sundays in May you *can't* make


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2016)

Interested for sure but can't do 1st, 8th or 29th


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 1, 2016)

Depending on date I might be up for this and can sign on 3 visitors through reciprocal deal, however I can only book 5 days in advance.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 1, 2016)

Heading to Silloth in May so away day used up.

Shame as looks a nice place.

Hope all goes well


----------



## MC72 (Feb 1, 2016)

Could be interested, and will confirm nearer the time.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2016)

It's a course I'm keen to play so I'm interested.

Definitely can't do 1st or 22nd and maybe not 29th (although I expect to be balloted out of that comp so probably ok)


----------



## ger147 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm deffo interested but don't have my 2016 diary yet so will let you know as soon as I can any weekends I can't make.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 1, 2016)

Interested in playing and but can't make Sunday the 8th. 
:thup:


----------



## Crawfy (Feb 1, 2016)

Val said:



			Interested for sure but can't do 1st, 8th or 29th
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, cheers


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 1, 2016)

Shaping up to be 15th of May then!


----------



## Andy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds good, was hoping for an Open comp but doesn't look like it's going to happen.


----------



## Keeno (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds good to me.  I will be interested and will confirm when the dates are finalised!

Cracking course


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 2, 2016)

A light pencilling-in of my name would be good.

I possibly have too much on during May but we'll see.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 2, 2016)

Would also be interested.. I'm away from 21st May on holiday but all Sundays up to then should be fine, home fixture list permitting.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 2, 2016)

That's 17 people with interests noted- although subject to change.  It's unlikely, given the above, that the date will change from Sunday 15th May.  With such initial interest, I reckon 24 people is more than achievable. 

Keep noting your interest and I'll prob end up booking in a month's time with an 'official' thread.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2016)

Interested.  Would like to play the old place again.  And when in Glasgow I live all of 3 miles away


----------



## Andy (Feb 2, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			That's 17 people with interests noted- although subject to change.  It's unlikely, given the above, that the date will change from Sunday 15th May.  With such initial interest, I reckon 24 people is more than achievable. 

Keep noting your interest and I'll prob end up booking in a month's time with an 'official' thread.
		
Click to expand...

Good man Dave &#128077;


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			That's 17 people with interests noted- although subject to change.  It's unlikely, given the above, that the date will change from Sunday 15th May.  With such initial interest, I reckon 24 people is more than achievable. 

Keep noting your interest and I'll prob end up booking in a month's time with an 'official' thread.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, best be thinking about adding this to the New Courses 2016 thinking :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2016)

I smile to myself when I think of my teenage tears a member of East Ren.  Only way I could get there (if my mum wasn't about to give me a lift) was to walk the half mile to the bus stop with bag slung over shoulder - and get the Ayr or Stranraer bus to the club.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I smile to myself when I think of my teenage tears a member of East Ren.  Only way I could get there (if my mum wasn't about to give me a lift) was to walk the half mile to the bus stop with bag slung over shoulder - and get the Ayr or Stranraer bus to the club.
		
Click to expand...

I can remember catching the 'Booss' from Leith to Silverknowes with the bag for quite a while not all that many years ago! Getting the car up there was such a bonus!


----------



## AMcC (Feb 2, 2016)

Count me in as well


----------



## IanG (Feb 2, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			I can remember catching the 'Booss' from Leith to Silverknowes with the bag for quite a while not all that many years ago! Getting the car up there was such a bonus! 

Click to expand...

As a lad I used to cycle to the golf course with my wee bag across my back. On more than one occasion, while bombing down the hill, a club clattered out and into the spokes - ouch. Luckily I healed much faster in those days !


----------



## markyjee (Feb 3, 2016)

Interested in this, should be good for 15th. Should be able to confirm next week or so when summer shift roster in work comes out.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 3, 2016)

markyjee said:



			Interested in this, should be good for 15th. Should be able to confirm next week or so when summer shift roster in work comes out.
		
Click to expand...

Summer, what's that like.


----------



## Toad (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm interested in this, any date in May suits cheers.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2016)

Super stuff- shaping up to be a cracking event.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2016)

IanG said:



			As a lad I used to cycle to the golf course with my wee bag across my back. On more than one occasion, while bombing down the hill, a club clattered out and into the spokes - ouch. Luckily I healed much faster in those days !
		
Click to expand...

As 'recent' as the mid-80s I was cycling to my club up the busy A38 in north Bristol with my bag slung over my shoulders.  Then I got a car.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Summer, what's that like.

Click to expand...

It's that day in the year when you think it would be nice and refreshing to have a long glass of American Cream Soda with a dollop of Cornish Ice Cream.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 3, 2016)

Numbers allowing I would be up for this.


----------



## markyjee (Feb 4, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Summer, what's that like.

Click to expand...

same weather as winter, just happens mainly during daylight hours &#128522;


----------

